# Where do you buy meatloaf mix?



## aaron-k

First off, I hope this hasn't already been covered yet. If it has, feel free to just point me to the thread or how to find it (I've already done a search).

I've run across a couple of recipes that call for or suggest using meatloaf mix (grnd beef, pork, veal), but I have no clue where to find it. I've checked my local grocery stores - Safeway, Albertsons, QFC, and Top Foods. I've also asked a few people and they haven't even heard of it. Could this be regional (I live in Washington state) or seasonal? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mish

aaron-k said:
			
		

> I've run across a couple of recipes that call for or suggest using meatloaf mix (grnd beef, pork, veal), but I have no clue where to find it. I've checked my local grocery stores - Safeway, Albertsons, QFC, and Top Foods. I've also asked a few people and they haven't even heard of it. Could this be regional (I live in Washington state) or seasonal? Thanks in advance.


 
Welcome to DC aaron-k. Yes, meatloaf mix is ground beef, pork and veal, packaged and sold in the supermarket (near the ground beef). I've seen it at Gelson's and Ralph's in So. California, but honestly havent looked for it in a while.  If you still can't find it, you could make up the mixture yourself - maybe package some up & freeze for later use.


----------



## Michael in FtW

The "meatloaf mix" you are apparently looking for (not the packaged breadcrumbs and herbs stuff added to the meat) is an equal _*by weight*_ mix of lean ground beef, pork and veal. I honestly haven't seen this in the store packaged this way (1# each of beef, pork, veal) in about 5 years or more. 

In the "good-ole'-days" a couple or 10 years ago we had butchers/meat cutters in each store that used to package this up from processing in store. Now that most meat is processed "off site" and shipped to the store for sale, it's not seen that often.

Make your own ... just get equal parts (by weight) of lean beef, pork, veal. It's the same thing.


----------



## mish

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Make your own ... just get equal parts (by weight) of lean beef, pork, veal. It's the same thing.


 
But, then you won't get the nice piece of parsely they throw in - for free.


----------



## aaron-k

Thanks for the info. I basically make my own mix since I haven't been able to find it, but I was hoping I could buy this somewhere to make things easier. I usually leave out the grnd veal though, since that is hard to find at the grocery store as well.


----------



## Andy M.

Ask the meat department of your local supermarket to make some up for you.


----------



## GB

I have only seen it in my supermarket(s) once. It was with the ground beef. Either mix it up yourself or ask the butcher to do it for you as Andy suggests.


----------



## jennyema

They don't have it in my supermarket, either.  

When I visit my parents in Chicago all the stores seem to carry it, though.  Maybe it is a regional thing.


----------



## BreezyCooking

I agree - make your own.  And if the individual packages you have to buy make more than you need for your recipe, just divvy in half, wrap well, & freeze half the "mix" for your next meatloaf.  Or make 2 meatloaves & freeze one after cooking.


----------



## pdswife

Have you checked Larry's?  I saw it there once, long time ago though.

I would just make my own.


----------



## mish

There ya go -- 5 votes for making your own. (I'm keeping statistics )  I think I hear an echo.


----------



## pdswife

lol Mish.  Keep up the good work.!


----------



## buckytom

rofl, mish. you're on a roll today.

grrr, gotta spread some karma again. 

they still sell meatloaf mix, complete with parsley sprig, in my local supermarkets. 

but i'm very proud of myself that i make mine from scratch.


----------



## mish

buckytom said:
			
		

> rofl, mish. you're on a roll today.
> 
> grrr, gotta spread some karma again.
> 
> they still sell meatloaf mix, complete with parsley sprig, in my local supermarkets.
> 
> but i'm very proud of myself that i make mine from scratch.


 
I'm just starting to get my fingers limbered up.

By all means, let's spread it around.


----------



## Elf

*Meatlof mix*

In Md the Giant and Shoppers have it. It is not out all the time, you might have to ask at the meat counter


----------

